# Why can't I get what I order at Tim Hortons?



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

This isn't new to me I have been to many Tim Hortons in many different cities and some of them just can't get the order right.

It's not like I order anything difficult. Large coffee with single cream. sometimes a 10 pack of Old fashion plain timbits.

Tonight I got assorted timbits some times I get sugar in my coffee yuck.

Why is it so hard to get a simple order right?

Is it they are too busy? tonight there was one car in the drive thru other than me.

Too much roll over in staff?

Do they not pay the staff enough? They should be able to pay everyone there like $15 an hour since they make so much profit and get decent long term staff.

It's not just part time students that screw the order up.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I heard it was a good job to get.. I know what you mean thou. I totally avoid the tims that never get my order right now. LOL

The one by my house is pretty good thou! Danforth and birchmount


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

You're not from Brantford are you? They always screw up my orders there.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I asked for a coffee with "half cream, half sugar" once.

One would imagine that this would mean half of one cream, and half of one sugar.

After I watched the lady stand at the cream machine for an inordinate amount of time, I realized what she had done.

I asked, "How much cream did you put in?" to which she responded "Half a cup right?"


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Wonderful Tim Hortons. 

I've taken to asking for it black these days. Least likelyhood of screwup.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> I asked for a coffee with "half cream, half sugar" once.
> 
> One would imagine that this would mean half of one cream, and half of one sugar.
> 
> ...


Yep they are terrible here. I am working in Mississauga for the summer and I have noticed an improvement.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> Wonderful Tim Hortons.
> 
> I've taken to asking for it black these days. Least likelyhood of screwup.


I also ask for black and cream and sugar on the side. So far so good


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

What works for me is that I write it down on paper the order and give it to the person taking/making the order.

That way that have a visual on the order. I can totally understand in that fast pace enviroment you can forget or mess it up if someone elsei s calling for you from behind to get something for you or if you're managing both the drive thru and inside. I find that helps a lot during rush hour or busy times.

During low volume times (2-3 people max in line or less) I find it less for the clerk to mess up the order. Still if you want the best control as another member mentioned getting the beverage plain/black with items makes for sure the error margin is almost 0% and you can mix the beverage the way you would like it.

I tend to avoid drive thrus and prefer going inside as I can correct the clerk if they get the wrong baked goods.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Well I don't understand how they can screw things up like this?

McDonalds can get the order right 97%. I have started getting my morning coffee there it's cheaper and taste better and for like 5 pennys more you get a muffin.

what really gets me is not all Tim Hortons carry the same baked goods So Store "A" may never have Tea biscuits Store "B" never carries Canadian Maple doughnuts. Why is that?

I really love how they will be out of something. I have never went to Burger King and they say Sorry we don't have any Whoppers would you care for something else?

don't have to order all the fixings for my Wendys single and put them on myself.....


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

The Timmy's in Burlington must be the exception. I get either half coffee/half hot chocolate or double milk/single sugar and they never mess it up! My only complaint is that one of them doesn't toast their bagels for long enough


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

carmenh said:


> The Timmy's in Burlington must be the exception. I get either half coffee/half hot chocolate or double milk/single sugar and they never mess it up! My only complaint is that one of them doesn't toast their bagels for long enough


That is the other issue with Timmy's they never toast their bagels long enough and then always heap the cream cheese into the hole in the bagel. Why?

Also people if you want a sandwich or a bagel first thing in the morning please go inside don't use the drive thru. Everyone has stuff to do and are on their way to work!! 

also there is no way to get this stuff ready in under 2 minutes. Unless it is pre cooked.

Thank god they don't have interac


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

I was stuck at the airport for 7 hours 2 weeks ago (no kidding!). Went to a Timmies there (no line) and ordered a small tea with milk -- and they gave me a small coffee. They exchanged it, though.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*timmies*

ive had my fair share of screw ups at timmies ...but . i go to the timmies at teh esso station at lakeshore and carlaw. boy they are the fastest timmies i have ever been too . i order my large coffee and when i pay with a toonie she already has the change in one hand as she is handing me the coffee in the other , i am amazed at how fast the line goes .
tom


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

tom g said:


> i go to the timmies at teh esso station at lakeshore and carlaw. boy they are the fastest timmies i have ever been too .
> tom


Not any more everyone here will be at that Timmies this Monday morning 



tom g said:


> i order my large coffee and when i pay with a toonie she already has the change in one hand as she is handing me the coffee in the other , i am amazed at how fast the line goes .
> tom


I have experience a fast and good team of people at the window and I figure they are worth every penny. I even tip these ones.

If I was Tim Hortons i would pay these people $25 an hour to keep them.

Tim Hortons has to make a ton of money if you figure a coffee is worth about 10 cents in money and they sell it for $1.52.

The ones that are that fast are making their location big $$$


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

the timmies in my hometown of Dorchester (near London) was always exact. sometimes coffee beans in the coffee, but the sandwiches and bagels are excellent. 

I think their iced cappucinos are made differently at each store..

I have since taken up paying more money for a Frappachino @ Starbucks. $5 for one, but... it's a treat, right?


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

TBemba said:


> Well I don't understand how they can screw things up like this?
> 
> McDonalds can get the order right 97%. I have started getting my morning coffee there it's cheaper and taste better and for like 5 pennys more you get a muffin.
> 
> ...


They take a survey in stores, to see what sells the most. I have worked at Timmies, and have many friends who did as well, I questioned it myself and asked, and was told they original start with everything... but as they see people not buying certain items they slowly take them down. Also depending on your area, there could be 10 timmies within a short area, so that spreads out what they carry... to "even" out the business...

Hope this makes some sense...


----------

